# Best Chest Rig & Belt



## dougiemac (Oct 27, 2015)

Im looking to buy a chest rig (thinking like a micro stacked style rig) and a good belt to carry my EDC on for training. Any suggestions as to what I should consider? I realize you get what you pay for, so I'm expecting to pay for quality. Let me know what you guys have used in combat and would trust your life on. Thanks!


----------



## JAKE18 (Oct 27, 2015)

Mr. Dougiemac,

You can't go wrong with Mayflower's UW Chest Rig Gen IV or Gen V.  I have used both with great success for the past 4 years depending on what I am doing.  The Gen V is a split front with different inserts depending on your primary weapon and caliber (M4, M110, AK, SCAR-H, etc.)  If you are running a AR in 5.56 then the Gen IV will do just fine.  They ride well on the body with or without armor and there is a lot of thought put into the pocket/pouch set up.  You can carry a lot of stuff in this rig and not be bulky.  I currently run my Gen IV as a go bag (in a vehicle) that I can wear when I need it (QRF, Helo Ops, etc)

As far as belts go.  All depends on what you want.  I am currently running an Ares Ranger Belt and have so for the past 4 years.  It is a good gun belt for Every Day Carry (EDC) or Low Profile stuff.  If you are looking for a two part inner/outer belt system (more like a competition set up) then the best one Ive seen so far has been the belts from Ronin Tactics.  A few of the guys I work with currently have been running that.  It is very stiff (what you want in a gun belt) and a lot of room for other stuff (go to mag pouch rifle and pistol, blow out kit, etc).  It is more overt though.  Again it all depends on what your looking for.  This is not absolute, just my limited experience in the fields I work in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 3, 2015)

Damn that is a well articulated post J.

As was said, the Gen IV/V Mayflower UW rig (or the 417) is indestructible. The one I was wearing on my fateful day playing hop-scotch is still in usable condition; me not so much...


----------



## Dame (Nov 4, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> As was said, the Gen IV/V Mayflower UW rig (or the 417) is indestructible. The one I was wearing on my fateful day playing hop-scotch is still in usable condition; *me not so much...*



Horseshit!


----------

